# NAS Alpha Pier



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Went out this morning with the intention to only drown about 1/2 dozen minnows I had left over from yesterday. Ended up with a doormat flounder, 3 spades (1 was ginormous) 2 Spanish and 2 black snapper, 1 lookdown. 2 throwback flounder. Spades caught on cut dead shrimp.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Dang! That's a big spade fish. I don't think I've ever seen one that big.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice!!! Can you tell me if the belt fish are in the bay?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Day2: big spades, Grey and lane snapper, flounder, and sea bass for us. Snapper hit bull minnows. Fished hard all day.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

terpdoc said:


> Day2: big spades, Grey and lane snapper, flounder, and sea bass for us. Snapper hit bull minnows. Fished hard all day.


 
Nice fish. What kind of rod is paired with that stradic reel?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Finnally you are catching those bad boys, Good Job, I have been out there with you and they did us wrong hahahahahaha :no: But now the weather is changing they are hungry and We have rung the dinner bell. :thumbsup: Nice catch now I have to come out and see what I can do. :yes:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

terpdoc can you eat lookdown?  if so how do they taste?


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*@lexcore*



Lexcore said:


> terpdoc can you eat lookdown?  if so how do they taste?


Lookdown are awesome tasting. I didn't know this until a freind of mine told me about them. To me they kind of taste like mahi which I have heard other people say. They have nice white meat. Fried, grilled or baked is ok for this fish. Only thing is they dont have very much meat.


----------

